# Problem with Emerged Anubias



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, I am new here, impressive site.

I am also new to growing plants emersed, I wonder if someone can help me with the following problem.

Anubias barteri v nana being grown emerged in a plant only situation (ie no fish).
Water is dosed with PMDD mix, dKH is around 6, ph6.8-7.0 depending on the CO2, DIY CO2 injection temp 23 celcius, plenty of light.

the anubias (and only the anubias) are showing brown patches on the leaves as follows.
























I have noticed that new growth often comes in slightly crinkly/wrinkled.










About 10 days ago i removed all effected leaves and as you can see the problem has come straight back again.

The frustrateing thing is that other plants in adjacent tubs (with same water, it circulates through 3 tubs, are doing fine)
Java Fern








Congo Fern








Glossostigma









Any Planted tank experts got any ideas as to what the problem is ???

Po4 around .5
NO3 around 10ppm
FE around 0.2
dKH 6
PH 6.8-7.0 depending on how strong the CO2 is.
I use baking Soda to raise the dKH from 3 (tap) to 6
My PMDD contains Trace,K2SO4,KNO3,Magnesium sulphate,Pottasium phosphate.

Only thing I can think of is calcium, but with a dKH of 6 shouldnt the calcium be ok ???


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Sometimes I get deformed leaves when the light dries out the plant too much or the light is too bright for the plant.

Don't know if that is the case here though.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I ve had this problem with anubias and java fern before. I'd suggest if you could, remove the anubias from the other plants. Esp java fern. I havent found the cause of this nor any reference to this disease. Its a good idea to remove all affected leaves cos the disease might spread to the rhizome in later stages.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The coloration looks like its a lack of sulfur or Iron (looks more like sulfur), but I am not sure why the other plants aren't showing the "deficiency" if it is that. 

The others should show it first since they are faster growing than the anubias.

Not sure if the java fern has anything to do with it, I have a tank full of java fern and different types of anubias and there are no problems like this. But the plants are submerged in that tank, and here they are in the air, so there might be some difference, I just doubt it.


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

I use Pottasium Sulphate to get pottasium doses, would that add sulpher ? How else can I add sulpher if thats the deficiency ?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the anubias is getting a nutrient burn.
What i mean is the nutrient that you apply on the leave is too much for the leave to handle, i have encounter such issue when i experience dosing dilute fert to the leave.

Usually how i grow my emmerse anubias is start off without fert regime. Let them adapt to the new environment. You can use liquid fert but must be very dilute. Hope this help.

here my emmerse Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'. 
http://ts168.17.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=88


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes just add a little bit more KSO4 to your plants, it will add sulfur. 

In my emersed setup I use a rich organic soil from the garden store (or you could get it from outside), and it works nicely I don't have to worry about nutrient problems because its all there in the soil. Also, it won't matter how rich the soil is since algae is not a problem in an emersed setup


----------

